# Best single compressor?



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

I just had a 480c start making some evil noises and not making air. I'll need to replace it with another single compressor. The car has a 5 gallon tank and 150 psi is all I need. Which one do you guys recommend?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Air Zenith OB2:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Viair 400, hands down the best pump for the money.


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

AZ makes a good pump but its pricey and it has a substantially higher amp draw.


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

i have one viair400c and it works excellent the refill time isnt bad at all when playing with the bags for a single compressor. For me anyway it has worked perfect!


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Tri-Lit said:


> AZ makes a good pump but its pricey and it has a substantially higher amp draw.


And runs for a fraction of the time a 400C will on a 5 gallon tank.


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

eurotrsh said:


> Air Zenith OB2:thumbup:


if 480c isnt working for u ........AZ is ur best bet !!


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

Im running Air Zenith OBD1 which is sitting next to a Viair 450. 










Its filling the three tanks in the picture.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

And the OB2 is even better.

Fill time on my gf's from 145-175 on a 5gal is ~90 seconds.


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

Anyone have a metal clinking noise inside the tank when compressor on? I have a single 480


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

Alexvr said:


> Anyone have a metal clinking noise inside the tank when compressor on? I have a single 480


That's the beginning of the end, that's exactly what I heard before the 480 quit...


Thanks for the tips guys, not my car, gonna see which one the owner wants to spring for..........


----------



## F4UH8TRS (Dec 3, 2009)

this subject has been greatly debated in the mini truckin world for years. me personally.

AZ gets style points for look but looses because its the price of 2 Viair

Viair for the price and there are compressors for the all types of duty cycles, gets my vote.

but for a single i would pick AZ bc it faster then 2 Viair 450's, so i've heard

here's some reading material :

Air Compressor Buying guide. 
http://www.s10forum.com/forum/f125/air-compressor-buying-guide-212352/

Viair 450C is far from a 100% duty comp info inside.
http://www.s10forum.com/forum/f125/viair-450c-is-far-from-a-100-duty-comp-info-inside-178742/

VIAIR Compresors FACTS and info.
http://www.s10forum.com/forum/f125/viair-compresors-facts-and-info-179451/

Viair 400C Facts and info. 
http://www.s10forum.com/forum/f125/viair-400c-facts-and-info-216779/

Air Zenith Compressors FACTS and Info. 
http://www.s10forum.com/forum/f125/air-zenith-compressors-facts-and-info-211676/


----------



## F4UH8TRS (Dec 3, 2009)

what i would do i buy this kit
http://www.suicidedoors.com/air-management/compressors/air-zenith-200psi-22-super-kit

those are two Black Anodized 9 Ports Aluminum Air Tank which are easily worth 100 bucks by themselves and sell those

thus your buying 2 AZ for 540 which is a 740 value.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

since we are getting all crazy and money isnt an object. I will add that an oassis comp. is an excellent single pump. Iv seen them last for years also.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

I wasnt going to get as crazy as mentioning an Oasis. 

Turn your A/C compressor into a belt driven with a in-line oiler?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

My 380c goes from 110psi to 140 in about 30 seconds. 3 gallon tank though.


----------

